# DSL slower than dial up... HELP!



## kenloire (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, I've got a major problem that I just dont know what to make of.

I'm running on a G5 1.8ghz with 2gb of ram. I'm connected to two other computers (one PC and another Mac - 15" powerbook laptop) via a linksys wireless router.

over the last couple weeks our connection has gotten slower and slower and now is at a point where we're almost at a hault. I checked the line speed on dslreports.com and it says my down speed is 2.5kb (rediculous) and my up speed is anywhere between 75kb to 200kb..

I've done everything from swapping the modem (to a brand new one issued by my isp) to checking all the cables to resetting both the router and modem, changed the account password at least 3 times, spent hours on the phone with my ISP only for them to give me the "i dont know". They say the line is testing fine on their end but we're still in slow motion.

I read the thread here about spyware on macs and their not being any of that on the mac OS. but regardless I downloaded the software and ran it and came up clean.

does anyone have any idea why I have no speed? I have no idea what to do anymore.

many thanks in advance


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

So there are three computers sharing this router? All seeing the same speed limitations? And all wireless? Have you opened the router's webpage? and set up security settings so the entire neighborhood is not riding your web connection?


----------



## kenloire (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah i've outfitted the router with a 128 encrypted keyphrase. so no free loadin on my watch.

we're not all running wirelessly. we're hardline connected but we keep the wireless up for anyone we want to have it (visitors) or if we choose to work away from our desks.. although only two of us are working on laptops. 

we've all experienced the speed slowdown. and I've tried to connect directly from the modem to all three computers individually and they're all the same speed.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Is there a signifigant difference between the wired and wireless speeds?
You could connect a computer directly, bypassing the router and do some speedtests. If there's a signifigant difference there, it would indicate the router is the bottleneck.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

so all are slow when hardwired into the modem one at a time?


----------



## verderacer (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a similar problem with SBC/Yahoo. 

What I found was it was my internal phone line. Once I got the line filters installed on all the other phones the problem went away.

Ways of checking this is to test xfer speed between 2 computer on your internal network via wireless and on wired ethernet.

Also check from other phones in the house if there might be some static or some high frequency squeeling sounds. Good sign you need the line filters if not already in place.

Also test your connection via wired ethernet to dslreport, if you not already done so.

If you cannot still figure it out then its time to start calling your phone company have them do a leak test between you DSLAM and home. I experienced one time a huge latency and dropouts because they routed my phone line an extra 3800 feet on a loop back cable when I was only 800 feet from the CO and my DSLAM. Once the removed me from that loop back the problem went away. 

Hope this helps...

~StEvE



kenloire said:


> I checked the line speed on dslreports.com and it says my down speed is 2.5kb (rediculous) and my up speed is anywhere between 75kb to 200kb..
> 
> They say the line is testing fine on their end but we're still in slow motion.


----------

